# Thinking about getting an Allroad



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

So I found a 2000 Allroad locally and the person is asking $2700. Sounds like a heck of a deal to me. There are a few issues though, he says that the check engine light is on because one of the o2 sensors is bad and the shift solenoid is also bad. The solenoid worries me a bit. Not sure if it's worth getting the car. Can anyone tell me if this is a difficult and/or expensive part to replace.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

If I were you, I'd prepare about 3 to 4x times the amount of that purchase price just for upcoming repairs and missing maintenance.


----------



## Wikked1.8 (Sep 16, 2006)

Alright then, no Allroad


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd stay far away from that one. If the engine light were an easy fix, why didn't the seller take care of it.

Allroads are maintenance hogs at best. This one sounds like a nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Transmission issues= stay away unless you have a good trans lined up for a good price. If you can't vagcom it yourself, you never know why that light is really on.


----------

